# My Chino 2015 photo's.



## syscom3 (May 3, 2015)

I'm just beginning to go through all my pictures. But I just want to share this one to start things off.

The museums P38 coming through a loop. 

270mm, ISO800, F11, 1/1600 second

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 3, 2015)

Nice one. Just a question though: why chose ISO800 on a bright, sunny day?


----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Nice one. Just a question though: why chose ISO800 on a bright, sunny day?



I usually set my camera on A priority (F11) and found that with auto-ISO, the shutter speeds were too fast (so I missed shots) for when I was shooting the sky nearing the sun. So I set the ISO to 800 and the camera seemed to like it. I would have gone down lower but I didnt want the shutter speeds to drop too low to where I might get blurred pictures.

I also noticed that the lower the ISO, the bluer the sky became.


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2015)

Good shot! Looking forward to more.


----------



## syscom3 (May 3, 2015)

Here is a couple of pictures of the RCAF F18 "Battle of Britain" representative

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the explanation on the ISO. I'm far from being a good photographer but I tend to like getting my props to blur a bit which means shooting down to 1/250 ish. The downside is that the risk of camera shale also goes up.


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2015)

Crimea_River said:


> Thanks for the explanation on the ISO. I'm far from being a good photographer but I tend to like getting my props to blur a bit which means shooting down to 1/250 ish. The downside is that the risk of camera shale also goes up.



Just remember that at 200mph, the subject is traveling at 300/ft a second. You need to get things down to a millisecond or less to minimize airframe blur.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2015)

Top shots!


----------



## rochie (May 4, 2015)

Great pics, do like that Hornet


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2015)

Some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 4, 2015)

And a few more

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 4, 2015)

Fabulous!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2015)

I love the BoB one!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2015)

Great shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 5, 2015)

Very nice stuff.

Jeff


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2015)

*Disclaimer and warning!* If anyone is offended by the flag of the United Sates of America; don't look! Just go away! (I've always wanted to say that to eternally offended politically correct wimps.)

I was trying some artistry by getting the aircraft bracketed by the US flags. Sometimes it worked. Most of the time it didnt.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2015)

*Disclaimer and warning!* If anyone is offended by the flag of the United Sates of America; don't look! Just go away! (I've always wanted to say that to eternally offended politically correct wimps.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2015)

Nice shots!


----------



## syscom3 (May 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 6, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 7, 2015)

That thunderbolt picture...what can I say...looks like a toy...super...


----------



## rochie (May 7, 2015)

Great shots


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2015)

Lovely shots!


----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2015)




----------



## syscom3 (May 8, 2015)

Heres the last set.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 9, 2015)

Very nice. Great aircraft, great looking sky. The best combination. Excellent job.

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 9, 2015)

Great series of shots Sys.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2015)

Great shots sys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 10, 2015)

Excellent shots Syscom!


----------



## Airframes (May 11, 2015)

Great shots Sys.
As a (very rough) 'rule of thumb', if the shutter speed roughly matches the lens size, then that should be fast enough to eliminate 'subject movement', ensuring a sharply-focused primary subject, but capture prop 'blur', rather than 'freeze' props, especially with Image Stabilisation engaged, given that any 'panning' is carried out smoothly, and 'followed through'.
Depending on (UK) weather conditions, I normally shoot at around ASA/ISO 400, with a 300mm zoom lens, and a shutter speed of around 1/350th second, using either center, or area AF.
On the odd occasion where fast jets (such as the Eurofighter Typhoon) are the subject, then I'll probably, if time permits, up the shutter speed to around 1/500th second.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 12, 2015)

I shoot with the ISO at 200 on the XSi and the shutter speed at 1/125th of a second.


----------



## Geedee (May 13, 2015)

Excellent shots mate. One day I will make it over there for that event, its on the list !


----------



## Geedee (May 13, 2015)

Keep 'em coming dude !


----------



## Marcel (May 27, 2015)

syscom3 said:


> I usually set my camera on A priority (F11) and found that with auto-ISO, the shutter speeds were too fast (so I missed shots) for when I was shooting the sky nearing the sun. So I set the ISO to 800 and the camera seemed to like it. I would have gone down lower but I didnt want the shutter speeds to drop too low to where I might get blurred pictures.
> 
> I also noticed that the lower the ISO, the bluer the sky became.


I usually do a shutter-speed between 1/125 to 1/200 as I don't like the props being fixed, don't know why you would prioritize Aperture here. Of course you get some blurred pictures but with digital camera's, who cares? I shot 800 pictures last monday, end up with 400 sharp pictures. ISO I usually set to 100 occasionally to 400, not higher because of the digital noise, which can explain your blueness of the sky (I use a Canon, don't know how it would be on a Nikon). Of course, this is with a stabilized lens, 70-300 from Canon.

But not wanting to sound critical as I really enjoy the photo's


----------

